# Insurance for a foal



## RJMac (20 March 2019)

Any recommendations for Horse Insurance? Got a 6 month old filly foal. y mare is insured with Petplan but looking for something slightly cheaper for the wee one.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (21 March 2019)

We went with SEIB in the end.


----------



## LovesCobs (21 March 2019)

I got quotes from many well known insurers for a youngster and petplan was the best! Â£18 a month where as NFU and KBIS weâ€™re still in the Â£30 zone even though non ridden youngster. Have you asked petplan?


----------



## RJMac (2 April 2019)

LovesCobs said:



			I got quotes from many well known insurers for a youngster and petplan was the best! Â£18 a month where as NFU and KBIS weâ€™re still in the Â£30 zone even though non ridden youngster. Have you asked petplan?
		
Click to expand...

My older mare is with petplan, i asked about the foal and they quoted over Â£30 for her


----------



## eggs (3 April 2019)

It will depend on how much you are insuring her for.  I insured all my foals with NFU.


----------



## LovesCobs (3 April 2019)

RJMac said:



			My older mare is with petplan, i asked about the foal and they quoted over Â£30 for her
		
Click to expand...

Strange, I may have only insured the vet fees though


----------

